# Montgomery Trial



## equus (Sep 23, 2007)

Any word from the Montgmery trial. Thanks


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

"Punch" is scratched from the Derby here....;-)

kg


----------



## oaklandbay (Sep 1, 2005)

K G said:


> "Punch" is scratched from the Derby here....;-)
> 
> kg


Thank goodness our pup is running her first derby there this weekend.
Good Luck Player and Kieth


----------



## oaklandbay (Sep 1, 2005)

Ok guys this excited papa is asking for your help on any info of the derby I can get.

Thanks in advance
Jim


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Any Open callbacks ???


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

I heard that as of about 3 p.m. yesterday only about 15 dogs had done the Open without a handle. I think that the wind switched at about that time and a few more were able to do the test as the day ended. Does anyone have the call backs?


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Gwen, about noon the Am was going to the 4th with 8 (I think) dogs. The open was running water blind with about 15 dogs.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks Lou. If you hear anything else, please let me know.


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

The 4th series of the Am was a big test with most, if not all, dogs had a handle.

1st-#23 Chester/ David Barrow
2nd #2 Bo/ Mark Medford
3rd #27 Deuce/ Jeff Tally
4th #3 Chevy/ Tommy Parrish
RJ #12 Shawn Graddy

Jams 7,16,31 & 33


----------



## oaklandbay (Sep 1, 2005)

Anyone with the derby results???
Anxious dad here.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way To Go Dave and Chester!!!!! So proud of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Katie


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Derby callbacks to the 4th:
1
2
4
8
9
10
12
13
14
15
19
20
21
22
26


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

way to go Dave and Chester!!!!!!!!
I still remember throwing a bumper for chester in the derby days when he tried to pickup a rock for the bumper and broke his canie tooth!!!
Dave deserves this success for all the hard work he has been putting into the Virginia retriever association, what a great guy with one hell of a nice yellow dog!!!!
CB


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Any open callbacks ?


----------



## fireside (Jul 4, 2004)

Way da go Dave. I think you and Chester are on a roll. 

Pat


----------



## Mike Kennedy (Jan 22, 2008)

I was told that the am blind was 611 yards and 2 of the marks were over 450? Any thought on supplying pvc tubes to attach to you arms on the blind and maybe using farm raised turkeys as birds instead of attaching ribbon for the marks


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to David and Chester!!


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone, and especially all the workers (Lanse, Shawn, Stan, Bobby, Steve, Mike, and many others I cannot remember) and judges at Montgomery, you all deserve alot of credit for a well organized smoothe running Trial. I really enjoyed meeting some Great Folks and seeing some I have not seen in a while.

The distance to the land blind could have verywell been that, the range finder to the DryPop station showed 290, could not pickup the actual blind (lighting).

Ruby Won The Derby, Way to go Clint!

Chad Great News about Cape Fear, Tell Grady and Mark Congratulations.

David Barrow


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone, and especially all the workers (Lanse, Sonny, Shawn, Stan, Bobby, Steve, Mike, and many others I cannot remember) and judges at Montgomery, you all deserve alot of credit for a well organized smoothe running Trial. I really enjoyed meeting some Great Folks and seeing some I have not seen in a while.

The distance to the land blind could have verywell been that, the range finder to the DryPop station showed 290, could not pickup the actual blind (lighting).

Ruby Won The Derby, Way to go Clint!

Chad Great News about Cape Fear, Tell Grady and Mark Congratulations.

David Barrow


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Open Results

1 - 55

2 - 25

3 - 14

4 - 12

rj -36

j - 28, 48


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

Derby:
1st - Clint Joyner with Ruby
2nd - Mike Ough with Lucy (littermate to Clint's Ruby)
3rd - Mike Ough with Katy
4th - Mike Ough with Rowdy

Sorry, don't know all the JAMs.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

4th place was handled by Jason Baker.

kg


----------



## Cresthill (Apr 19, 2005)

Got a phone call from justicedog today. Looks like she took second in the Q with her little yellow bitch Nikki. Congratulations Susan and Nikki Snowbird!!!

Wendy Bonello
Cresthill Kennels
________
Toyota Fortuner History


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Woohoo! Congrats Susan & Nikki!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Susan


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanks... Niki is now known as:

HRCH Niki Snowbird, SH ***


She is my now my only female.. I bought her when she was 10 months old as a started dog. Niki has always had a fantastic work ethic, but got put on the back burner because of "the boys." But she never complained about that. When my Patience died, the 17 year old cocker spaniel, she passed the septor to Niki. All my boys love her, and I call her "everybody's girlfriend." She has never had a moody day in her life. She is so well muscled, people think she's a boy.

Niki had a big 1-point derby career, course she only ran one. She can always dig out a bird... Rod Rombauer said at a Finished test, "it takes you longer to walk to line than it does for her to pick up the birds." And, he was right. 

So, poor Niki is a dog that got stuck with me as her trainer. But, I've also seen her natural talent come out. At the Michiana trial, in the Q, there was a Quad with a boat bird, and momma-papa, and two retired. She smacked that test.

At Montgomery, the first portion of the blind was a shoreline blind, and she took my straight up casts like a champ, turning to the shoreline, but not getting out or touching the bank, just tightening the line. She was the only dog in the last series to get in the water on the long bird and swim. 

I started training her for agility, and I think this has made her a team player with me, and enhanced our communication. 

Bottomline, I'm proud of my little girl. She's a great dog, and deserves this designation.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

We're proud of your little girl, too, and you! WAY TO GO TEAM BLEDSOE!!!!!!


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Congratulations Niki & Susan!

Greg


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

Congrats to Keith Farmer and "Tank" getting a Jam in the Q. This makes 6 events in a row that Keith's crew brought a ribbon home from some portion of a trial they ran. Great guy, and a truckload of nice dogs.


----------



## Randy Wilson (Mar 1, 2003)

can someone please translate the open results to dog names / handlers...

thanks

Randy


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Randy Wilson said:


> can someone please translate the open results to dog names / handlers...
> 
> thanks
> 
> Randy


Doesn't https://www.entryexpress.net/ work for you?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Results posted on EE: https://www.entryexpress.net/LoggedIn/viewentries.aspx?eid=2895


----------

